# "Power Hour" with KZOR & Rob Fisher



## KZOR (4/8/18)

I will be hosting a new LIVE youtube bi-monthly session (every two weeks) with @Rob Fisher every 2nd Sunday from 20:00 to 21:00 starting coming Sunday evening (5 Aug).

Topics discussed :
New gear
New flavours
Praise and Tase
Vapecon '18
General
Q & A

Everyone is welcome to join and share relevant input on any of the topics listed.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Spyro (4/8/18)

Sounds interesting, what exactly does name and shame entail?


----------



## KZOR (4/8/18)

Spyro said:


> name and shame entail


If you had a bad experience in dealings with a local or international vendor/company and you have EVIDENCE to back up those claims. 
I have no problem naming such institutions and hopefully buyers will be better informed and these institutions might use the feedback as a guide to better future dealings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Bulldog (4/8/18)

Great @KZOR and @Rob Fisher look forward to it.
My wife sends a thank you as well, she does not vape but Sunday night is our movie night and we would normally be ready to sit and watch around 20:00. The reason she sends a thank you, oh and a big hug apparently, is that our movie choice session is a challenge because our criteria is so different. It goes as follows -
*Me*
Age restriction 18 SNVL
Comedy
*Wife*
Age Restriction All ages
Soppy
Feel Good (why my choices don't fall into this category I am not sure)
Drama, Romantic
She now has the TV and choice to herself, wait till I tell her I may be watching the Power Hour on the "Big Screen" and not the laptop

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (4/8/18)

KZOR said:


> If you had a bad experience in dealings with a local or international vendor/company and you have EVIDENCE to back up those claims.
> I have no problem naming such institutions and hopefully buyers will be better informed and these institutions might use the feedback as a guide to better future dealings.



Not hard to guess who will be discussed this Sunday

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Cor (4/8/18)

Hooked said:


> Not hard to guess who will be discussed this Sunday


I kinda have something against them too with proof of course and a whatsapp chat that i saved all the messages.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (4/8/18)

Cor said:


> I ki da have something against the to with proof



????????????

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cor (4/8/18)

Hooked said:


> ????????????


Nloody old dying phone wait let me edit

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/8/18)

Hooked said:


> Not hard to guess who will be discussed this Sunday


Whose it it??? *needs to buy popcorn*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KZOR (5/8/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (5/8/18)

KZOR said:


>




Enjoyed it and looking forward to the next one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (6/8/18)

@KZOR @Rob Fisher Instead of calling it "Name and Shame" why not call it Vendor or Retailer Reviews? It doesn't sound harsh, as Name and Shame does. You could still name and shame where called for, but praise for a vendor could also be included. Just a suggestion ...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KZOR (6/8/18)

Hooked said:


> Instead of calling it "Name and Shame"


I have no problem changing it to include positives as well. 
Hence it will be called "Praise or Tase" 
Thanks for the suggestion @Hooked.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver (6/8/18)

Nice to see you and @Rob Fisher 
Thanks for the video @KZOR 
I didnt watch the whole thing but scanned and watched a few parts
Always good to see people you know having a laugh and talking about the vaping topics!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (6/8/18)

KZOR said:


> I have no problem changing it to include positives as well.
> Hence it will be called "Praise or Tase"
> Thanks for the suggestion @Hooked.



Praise or Tase - how clever is that! @KZOR

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## KZOR (15/9/18)

This coming Sunday (16/09) at 20:00 me and @Rob Fisher will be having our episode 2 of the "Power Hour".
Anyone is welcome to join us and feel free to ask questions in the chat.
Also try and setup your discord beforehand so that it would be easier to join for a aftershow discussion.
https://discord.gg/YnCpt8
Discord allows you to use voice chat where vapers can chat more freely with one another.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (15/9/18)

KZOR said:


> This coming Sunday (16/09) at 20:00 me and @Rob Fisher will be having our episode 2 of the "Power Hour".
> Anyone is welcome to join us and feel free to ask questions in the chat.
> Also try and setup your discord beforehand so that it would be easier to join for a aftershow discussion.
> https://discord.gg/YnCpt8
> Discord allows you to use voice chat where vapers can chat more freely with one another.



Please can you post a link to the video afterward @KZOR - in case we cant make the live broadcast

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

